# potato cuber



## swedzfish2 (Oct 8, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is a machine that cubes/dices potatoes in a 1 inch or larger cube?

thanks!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Absolutely! It's called a knife. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------

